# NET Framework 4.5 mess



## Hivoyer (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello, everyone.I'm on Windows 8.1 64 bit.I installed Visual Studio 2013 90-day trial(from Microsoft's website) today and right at the end of the install after it restarted it told me "restart the computer and run setup again".After 2 more restarts it didn't go away, but I could actually start Visual Studio 2013 and open projects with it.However when using some of the functionality of the program I was given an error message saying NET Framework 4.5.1 is missing.But I could clearly see it installed in control panel.So i tried to re-install it manually by first uninstalling NET Framework 4.5 and 4.5.1 and then running the NET Framework installer package that was included in the Visual Studio 2013 folder.Hoever it kept telling me I had NET Framework 4.5 and the update installed.I can't uninstall Visual Studio either, cause if I open the setup it keeps prompting me for a restart, no matter how many times I restart.If I get NET Framework to work again, i wouldn't need to uninstall Visual Studio, but I don't know how to repair it.The NET Framework Repair Tool couldn't help me either.What do I do?Is my only option to clean the drive and re-install windows?I've been at it all day and nothing helps.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

With all the posted warnings about the yet unresolved problems I cannot understand why you would want to install it in the first place

However can you not uninstall from programs and features in control panel
Alternatively I believe the setup file also has an uninstaller

HOWEVER you will still have many aspects of it remaining and were it to be me I would restore - system restore to a date before you started all this


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I am running Windows 8 and, in a separate partition on a dual boot, windows 8.1
I have Visual studio installed on both, without the slightest hiccup. I help older people to install software on their computers. This currently includes windows 8/8.1. Obviously, because of their nature, I have only had a couple of needs to install Visual studio for them, but I do have it installed on two computers in my home. I have not had any problems.
As Macboatmaster infers, there have been reports of problems, but few associated with 8 or 8.1,but I do read this
"You cannot install Visual Studio 2013 Release Candidate (RC) in Windows 8.1 Preview or Windows Server 2012 R2 Preview. Additionally, Windows Store app development requires Windows 8.1 RTM, which is available only to MSDN and TechNet subscribers. " Perhaps applicable?

Again, as mac says, regardless of this comment, you should try and completely uninstall the bits and pieces first, before attempting a reinstall. If not automatic, have look in the program files and if necessary, manually delete a left over folder, should there be one.
I would also suggest you uninstall The net framework, and reinstall from the same source as you obtained the the Visual Studio trial. This one?

http://www.visualstudio.com/downloads/download-visual-studio-vs


----------



## Hivoyer (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks, but the problem is running the NET Framework installer tells me I already have it(which I don't).Running the Visual Studio uninstall tells me I must restart to complete the setup(restarting doesn't help).Maybe it's a registry issue?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

A little confusing. The Net framework is an integral part of the Visual Studio installation, which I think you are aware of.


Uninstalling Visual Studio, will also uninstall the Framework. You may have created am alternative path, by installing the framework from the visual Studio install folder
I can only suggest that you, once again, uninstall both. That should be sufficient, but apparently no so in your case. Only further suggestion I could then make, would be to do a search in your registry, for exact match for Visual Studio and Net Framework, and delete those entries. I don't know if you have any experience with performing this task, but it can be a very risky business. Before you even proceed, you should make an image of your entire OS, and export a backup of the registry. This is no guarantee of eventual success, but seems to be your last option.
You do not say the source of your Windows 8.1, but, if you could repeat the installation, from new, and make Visual studio your first installation choice, that should also work.
On an aside, you state you can see that you have Net Framework installed, from the Control panel. In which part? (Programs and Features?)


----------



## Hivoyer (Nov 26, 2012)

I deleted all the Visual Studio registries(I searched them all, in the devenv and in the Visual Studio filters in regedit) and removed the folders in Program Files, however the installer still says it's pending a restart.What else registry key must I remove?There's no trace left of a VS installation on my PC.

EDIT: this is what the VS installer log tells me:

[0C30:043C][2013-11-19T11:40:09]i000: MUX: Stop Block: BundleRebootPendingBlock : The computer needs to be restarted before setup can continue. Please restart the computer and run setup again.
[0C30:043C][2013-11-19T11:40:09]i000: MUX: Detect Completed
[0C30:043C][2013-11-19T11:40:09]i000: MUX: Wait for View to be loaded
[0C30:1034][2013-11-19T11:40:09]i000: MUX: Detect Completed, now create view
[0C30:043C][2013-11-19T11:40:09]i000: MUX: View loaded
[0C30:043C][2013-11-19T11:40:09]i000: MUX: Go to Blocker page.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry, I am out of ideas.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am unsure how far this will take us but what is shown in task manager for processes and details tabs

Ctrl Alt Delete
from the options - task manager


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You can remove some possible lingering registry entries to get rid of the Pending Restart requirement:
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc164360(v=EXCHG.80).aspx


----------

